# the allroad forum is alive!



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

here is a clip of my buddy driving my car up the road. maybe providing entertainment for the remainder of the friday, enjoy...








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZUPeZXZ-ZM


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

and another...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB-M_KbwTq4


----------



## osrf (Jan 15, 2007)

Your car looks and sounds great!
Quick question for you: with the mods performed on the engine and exhaust, what kind of mileage are you getting? OsRf


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (osrf)*

Sounds like a damn big rig turbo diesel! Sick!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (NTRCULD)*

Weaksauce!
JK
How did you do at the Deutche Classic??


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

mileage really depends on how I drive the car








lately on the highway if I'm just cruisin 60mph on a flat road I'm gettin' around 23mpg. I just got the exhaust finished not too long ago so that could change. but it defenitely spools up quicker and generally holds more boost. only negative affects so far that I've found have been if I'm cruisin in fourth gear below 2500 rpm. it's a little jittery if i WOT but once it hits 3k rpm it's smooth as hell and doesn't bleed.
didn't place at Duetche. lol i didnt even know about it until friday night. it was a good time, ill defenitely go back next year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
WATERFEST FRIDAY!!!


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

a little corrado love ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggvcINcksTA


----------

